# Books



## Yellow Saddle (21 Apr 2019)

Both books now gone to good homes.

You snooze, you looze.



I have two books which may be of interest to someone. If they don't go here, I'll take them to a charity shop.

1) Tales from the Toolbox. By Scott Parr. Semi-interesting war stories by a mechanic who worked on the Tour de France in the early days of Motorola and US Postal. He clearly bought into all the product hype of the time but he can be forgiven for that. Most people buy into that nonsense in anyway.




2) Yellow Fever. The Dark heart of the Tour de Franc. Circa late 1990s, it is Jeremy Wittle's recount of the doings and screwings of professional cycling in that race. By now the outcome is all to familiar to most of us, but kinda interesting nevertheless.




Let me know which one, or both, you'd like and I'll mail it to you.


----------



## roadrash (21 Apr 2019)

Hi could I have yellow fever please , if it hasn't gone, let me know re payment etc


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> Hi could I have yellow fever please , if it hasn't gone, let me know re payment etc


OK, it is yours.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Apr 2019)

I'll take tales from the toolbox please. Let me know about p&p and I'll send you my address.

Thanks, Skolly


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Apr 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I'll take tales from the toolbox please. Let me know about p&p and I'll send you my address.
> 
> Thanks, Skolly


Done.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Apr 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Done.


Thanks YS, looking forward to a good bicycle read......


----------



## I like Skol (26 Apr 2019)

Thank you YS, book arrived today. I flicked to a random page and had a quick scan, looks like perfectly acceptable light reading 

You are a gent and a scholar.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Apr 2019)

Nearly halfway through and now desperately looking forward to this years TdF....


----------

